# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Cuerdas

## Goreneko

Creo que nadie lo ha preguntado, pero... ¿como me inicio con las cuerdas?:P

----------


## ElMagoPol

Hay un video de daryl llamado "Rope Magic" en el que parte desde 0 y vienen juegos variados,yo empece con ese y cuando te metas un poco mas a fondo te recomiendo alguna rutina de tabari(no se si se escribe asi).

Chao!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Lo mismo digo, primero Daryl. Bueno, no lo digo yo, me lo dijo ignoto.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=cuerdas

Creo que también existe el Fiber Optics, pero no se de que nivel es.

----------


## Ayy

si, fiber optics de richard sanders, yo lo tengo y a mi me parece bastante completo, lo recomiendo, pero solo si le puedes dedicar un buen par de horitas diarias a cada movmiento...

----------


## CharlyAstt

Esos libros tienen juegos con cuerdas comunes o trucadas?

----------


## Goreneko

Yo esque soy más de libros... ya había visto los videos de Daryl, pero con los DVD me pierdo bastante...

----------


## ignoto

Será por libros...
¿Qué tal se te da el francés (leido)?

----------


## Ayy

el fiber optics es un DVD, pero yo la verdad, quede sorprendido con lo bien explicado que viene, dedica mucho tiempo a explicarte cada paso, lo recomiendo mucho, ahora es la rutina que yo hago con cuerdas, esa no falta nunca en mi repertorio

----------


## borja_suaza

Aguien ha adaptado Fiber optics para realizar la rutina sin hablar, sino con fondo musical ¿?, tengo problemas al actuar para diferentes idiomas en el mismo lugar y me gustaria hacerlo con musica, pero al ver el video y la presentacion dudo si tendra el mismo impacto al realizarlo con musica ¿?¿?¿?.

A ver si alguien lo ha hecho :Confused: ??

Un saludo.

----------


## Goreneko

El francés se me da bien (hablado, escrito y leído)  xD
Qué tienes en la manga, Ignoto??

----------


## ignoto

Te mando un MP hoy mismo.

----------


## Némesis

Y en castellano tienes el excelente "Magia básica con cuerdas de Marko". Efectos muy buenos, empieza con la técnica básica desde cero. Muy bien explicado e ilustrado, cuesta 24 euros en la tienda que tú y yo sabemos.

----------


## BITTOR

Los dvds de Daryl y el libro de Marko son lo mejor para empezar (el libro de Marko es una autentica joya, me fascina todo lo de este tio). Luego Ignoto te ha recomendado algo en frances y yo te voy a sugerir otra cosa francesa aunque no tienes que saber el idioma; se trata de las notas de Jean Merlin, son cuatro volumenes y salen a 15 euros cada volumen. 

Se trata de una colección de juegos explicados exclusivamente mediante dibujos. También se incluyen algunos pases (nudo falso, cambio de extremos, etc..). Luegos tienes en las lecciones de ilusionismo de Florensa la leccion 14 creo y el libro en ingles Encyclopedia of rope magic for magicians de Abbott. Como complemento antes existia el libro nudologia de Ferragut pero actualmente esta descatalogado y es dificilisimo de encontrar (yo ya he perdido la esperanza); aunque este libro ya te digo que es complementario porque trata exclusivamente del tema de los nudos y yo creo que para empezar con los dvds de Daryl y el libro de Marko tienes bastante. Sobre dvds no te puedo hablar pero ya te han dicho que existen los dos de Tabary y el Fiber Optics de Richard Sanders aunque tambien tienes otro que ha salido nuevo de L&L que es una recopilacion de rutinas con una cuerda de diversos magos (es de la coleccion de "the word greatest magic"). Y por ultimo aunque yo no los conozco tienes los tomos de Tarbell en los que encontraras un monton sobre cuerdas. Un saludo y cualquier cosa ya sabes.  :Wink:

----------


## Goreneko

Pues ya miraré el de Marko, que lo pintáis muy bien.
Cuando sepa algo más, iré con los DVD, que esque van muy rápidos o no sé.

Gracias y un saludo!
(creo que ya se puede cerrar el hilo)

----------


## Ayy

Goreneko, hazme caso, fiber optics, es la leche, no va naada rapido, te lo digo en serio, empieza desde la pesadilla del profesor ) cuerda corta + mediana + larga= 3 iguales) y luego pasito a pastio, con una variacion de rutina, y un par de distintos comienzos, esta genial.
hazme caso, se de lo que hablo

----------


## Goreneko

Vale, si te pones así, me lo compraré  :? 

Nemesis, qué tienda sabemos tú y yo, pirata? No vayas diciendo por ahí que tenemos secretos conjuntos, hombre :P

----------


## ignoto

Fiber optics no es para empezar.
Para nada.
Eso sería como empezar cartomagia sin saber hacer una mezcla en las manos ni un corte.
¡Directamente a la mezcla faro!
Sin anestesia ni nada.

Puestos a meter pasta en DVD, mejor empezar por el principio y meterse en los de Daryl dónde se aprenden seis veces mas técnicas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Goreneko haz caso a Ignoto. El fiber es buenísimo sin duda. Pero muy muy bueno. El problema es que con él aprendes eso y ya está (que no es poco). Pero no sabes los porqués, no sabes nada de teoría de cuerdas, no aprendes sustitutos de las técnicas etc etc. Mira que no sé nada de cuerdas, pero he bisto los videos de Dayl y también el otro. Si quiero hacer una rutina asombrosa hago fiber optics, si quiero aprender magia con cuerdas, empiezo con Daryl (hablando de "deuvedeses", claro, con libros es otra cuestión).
 Es como el que aprende a hacer los ases mcdonalds y sólo sabe eso, no sé si me he explicado.

----------


## Némesis

> Nemesis, qué tienda sabemos tú y yo, pirata? No vayas diciendo por ahí que tenemos secretos conjuntos, hombre :P


Me refería a Mágicus, naturalmente   :Lol:

----------


## ign

Yo también estoy interesado en libros de iniciación a la magia con cuerdas pero... ¿No hay ninguno en castellano?
No dudo de la calidad de los Dvds de Daryl, pero prefiero aprender con libros.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.

----------


## ignoto

Ya se ha mencionado uno en este hilo. 

Lee primero, por favor.

----------


## ign

Gracias por contestar Ignoto, pero al no ver el libro de Marko en tiendamagia, me refería a otro que no fuese ese (culpa mía por no expresarlo en mi mensaje anterior).

Edito: Asunto arreglado gracias a la ayuda de Ignoto.

Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## Goreneko

> Me refería a Mágicus, naturalmente


Ah, esque dos calles mas arriba, en la esquina, tambien hay una tienda de cosas raras y tambien venden cuerdas y esposas y cosas... 

Me mirare los de Marko, pa comenzar...

Gracias a todos!

----------


## ignoto

> Iniciado por Nemesis
> 
> Me refería a Mágicus, naturalmente  
> 
> 
> Ah, esque dos calles mas arriba, en la esquina, tambien hay una tienda de cosas raras y tambien venden cuerdas y esposas y cosas... 
> 
> Me mirare los de Marko, pa comenzar...
> 
> Gracias a todos!


Cuerdas, esposas y cosas... O sea, antifaces de cuero, tangas con chinchetas, látigos...

Frecuentáis tiendas muy raras.    :Lol:

----------


## Goreneko

tampoco son para profanos... :evil:

----------


## iviro

UY, uy..........
Otra tienda que venden cosas raras?
Cuerdas, esposas, etc?
No será una Sex-Shop...........? jajaja.

Te he mandado un privado, ya me dirás algo.

Saludos

----------


## elphreaker

Y muuchas revistas de la coleccion "Tachuelas y cuero","Flagelate tu Mismo en 4 tomos" y "Sadomaso en el yate 4"
xD LoL

----------


## Balbi

Hola a todos:
Sobre cuerdas hay varias cosas, las que ya te  han recomendado estan todas bien. Yo en DVDs añadiria lo siguiente:

-El DVD de Patric Page, todo clasico y bueno.
-Los dos de Flip, geniales como todo lo suyo. 
-El de Henry mayol, bastante completo.
-El de Dennis Loomis, fantastico y diferente
-El de BoB Sheets, con su cuerda a traves del cuerpo
-Salvano, por supuesto.
-El video de pavel sobre cuerdas (no se si esta en DVD)
-Los videos y DVDs de Colombini, todo bueno.

Ademas, en libros te recomendaria los del padre Ciuro, en todos ellos vienen efectos con cuerdas, y por supuesto las lecciones de Florensa.
Y lo que si te recomiendo es que no te lances a por la rutina de Tabary, es muy buena, pero la hace todo el mundo. Si buscas en las recomendaciones que te han echo en este foro, encontraras material maravilloso de magia con cuerdas.

Magicordialmente

----------


## ElIlusionista

He estado viendo la lista de libros para cuerdas pero la mayoría no están en español. Yo tengo el de Marko básico y estaba buscando algo más avanzado. Alguna sugerencia. Por favor en español que sino no me entero.

----------


## ElIlusionista

En español el libro claro  :117:

----------


## ignoto

Marko escribió dos libros al respecto, aunque se pueden encontrar en un solo tomo.
"Magia básica con cuerdas" y "Mi rutina profesional".

Por lo demás, en Argentina encontrarás cuatro o cinco cosas al respecto.

De todas maneras, yo de ti me compraría los DVD de Daryl Martínez.
Es cierto que están en inglés pero, por si te sirve de algo, yo los veo con el sonido quitado.

----------


## ElIlusionista

vale, los buscaré. Gracias.

Si de marko tengo los 2 libros en un tomo

----------


## guill

Ya que hablais del tema, a mi me interesaría tener los de Marko, pero en tiendamagia no los tienen. 

Si alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguirlos en barcelona o alrededores por favor que me mande un MP.

Gracias.

----------


## Carlos.G

Te recomendaría que trates de empezar por lo mas clásico, la cuerda cortada y restaurada, y estudiar y probar la gran cantidad de métodos que existen. Ya mencionaron bibliografía en el foro, Tarbell, la enciclopedia publicada por Abott , Marko ( tiene publicada una excelente rutina con cuerdas) ademas de sus videos.Te recomendaría tambien un video de Sand, el creador de una clásica y sensacional rutina con cuerdas. No desmerezco Fiber Optics, es muy bueno, pero es una síntesis 
de NIgthmare, y la rutina de Sand. Difícil para empezar creo.
Un magicordial saludo.

----------


## MagoJ

Comentario.... FIBER OPTICS... BUENÍSIMO.

PROBLEMA:  que to er mundo que conozco que tiene er dvd te hace la misma rutina... terminas hasta los mismísimos....  ¿es que no hay imaginación?

Por eso no son buenos los dvd porque lo que consigues es copiar la rutina que tan bien hace Richard Sanders... copiar eso ¿que tiene de bueno?... Richard siempre la hará mejor que tú. Esto me recuerda una historia de Rene Lavand que decía algo así (por lo que dejó de hacer magia de salón al ver a alguién tan perfecto y Rene nunca lograría igualarlo)
Que aprendes sus técnicas.... OK  pero sus técnicas no son suyas ojo estan escritas desde hace muchos años. Richard te vende su rutina.

Yo tengo el dvd y no hago su rutina... despues de trabajar mucho con cuerdas he adaptado del dvd 2 o 3 pases de los 22 que trae en su rutina.
Pero mi rutina es mia. Como supongo que cada cual debería hacer con su trabajo con cuerdas... hacerse su propia rutina. 

Ale!!! hay va un pensamiento más del tema ... chiao

----------


## vimartinez87

donde se puede comprar el libro de Marko de Magia básica con cuerdas?gracias.

----------


## aiturran

Estimados amigos:
Revivo este tema, en vez de poner uno nuevo y que me citen acá.
¿Dónde puedo conseguir el libro de cuerdas de Marko (Magia básica con cuerdas)?

Me interesa mucho aprender esta rama y estudiar buenas fuentes escritas del tema.
Tengo el Fiber Optics pero de acuerdo a lo leído, me inclinaré por buscar la colección de Daryl.

Espero alguien responda a lo de Marko.
Desde ya gracias y un abrazo,

Antonio

----------


## halvar

Ya que he encontrado un tema de magia con cuerdas aprovecho.He adquirido esta semana el libro de Antonio Ferragut 'Nudología mágica' y con el me compre varios metros de cuerda.
Hasta ahí todo bien,lo que pasa y puede ser una duda tonta o que luego me la resuelvan en el libro es que no entiendo porque la cuerda tiene otras dos dentro.Si alguien se pasa por el hilo y lo sabe si puede que me responda.
Un saludo.

----------


## MagoJaume

> [...] con el me compre varios metros de cuerda.
> Hasta ahí todo bien,lo que pasa y puede ser una duda tonta o que luego me la resuelvan en el libro es que no entiendo porque la cuerda tiene otras dos dentro.Si alguien se pasa por el hilo y lo sabe si puede que me responda.
> Un saludo.


Como bien te ha dicho Herr Eisenhem se trata dle alma de la cuerda; personalmente la cuerda que uso es de estas; con esto se consigue unas cuerdas más gruesas, sin que tengan que ser o unas fibras muy gruesas o ser poco funcionales por ser excesivamente rígidas; se trata de una cuerda enfundada en otra, a la hora de cortarlas son más faciles de cortar que una cuerda de igual grosor sin tener este "alma".

----------


## janlys

yo te recomiendo si te quieres aficionar a la magia con cuerdas hay un libro muy completo  con toda classe de efectos con cuerdas y por un precio razonable  se llama:

MAGIA CONCUERDAS Y MI RUTINA PERSONAL-- MARKO  es muy bueno y este mago tiene un tipo de redacción perfecta, todos los pasos y explicaciones se entienden a la primera

 Te lo recomiendo  de verdad                               un saludo cordial


******* Un mago no dice lo que hace, no hace lo que dice y hace lo que no dice********

----------


## janlys

un buen libro para iniciarte a las cuerdas es : Magia con cuerdas y mi rutina personal de Marko.

Es un libro que te ensenya nudos que se hacen y desenlazan, maneras de atar y desatar, en fin, muy completo, con muy buenas il.lustraciones. Ademas incluye una rutina profesional del mago Marko, buenissima

un saludo cordial
----------------------------------------------------------------------

***un mago no dice lo que hace, no hace lo que dice y hace lo que no dice****

----------


## mayico

janlys y eso de repetir el post incluso escrito dos veces? es para que se entere mejor o un olvido solucionable con rabitos de pasa?

----------


## janlys

fue un despiste mio al volver de navidad , entre de nuevo en en este tema y hice una contestacion despues de enviarla vi ke ya la habia escrito antes  

perdonen las molestias

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

****un mago no dice lo que hace, no hace lo que dice y hace lo que no dice*****

----------

